
T-Mobile Is Flat Out Lying: It's Throttling Video Even Though It Says It's Not - dsr12
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20151231/18201233216/t-mobile-is-flat-out-lying-throttling-video-even-though-it-says-not.shtml
======
fishanz
To speculate on the final question in the article, I think it will take a lot
for the FCC to do anything about it because time and time again we discover
that governing bodies are woefully inadequate at understanding such technical
issues.

